# iOS 4.3 to possibly bring mobile hotspot to GSM iphones



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

iOS 4.3 to Bring Mobile Hotspots to GSM iPhones, Pending Carrier Support? - Mac Rumors



> *iOS 4.3 to Bring Mobile Hotspots to GSM iPhones, Pending Carrier Support?*
> 
> One of the major new features offered with the Verizon iPhone 4 announced today is support for turning the device into a personal hotspot allowing up to five Wi-Fi devices to share the iPhone's cellular data connection. Personal hotspot support comes built directly into the operating system of the Verizon iPhone 4, which is running a new iOS 4.2.5.
> 
> ...


Hopefully rogers and the others allow this with the same rules as USB tethering. Would be great for my wifi ipad since I have the 6gb of data (I don't want to jailbreak my iPhone4)


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

i doubt we will see a 4.3 release its more likely a iOS 5.0 release either with the next iPad or iPhone.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I would LOVE this! Then I could use my Wifi iPad anywhere on my 6GB data plan without having to pay extra!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Also able to keep my iPhone in my pocket and connect my MBP. Cable free. Bingo.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

slicecom said:


> I would LOVE this! Then I could use my Wifi iPad anywhere on my 6GB data plan _*without having to pay extra*_!


Isn't it adorable to see such raw naive optimism? 

I am almost certain that Rogers and Bell will charge extra for WiFi hotspot capability.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Android 2.2 has a wifi hotspot mode (although a bit shoddy, my computer has trouble connecting to it sometimes) with all Canadian carriers (on compatible phones) so I don't see why Apple wouldn't integrate it.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Tulse said:


> Isn't it adorable to see such raw naive optimism?
> 
> I am almost certain that Rogers and Bell will charge extra for WiFi hotspot capability.


I don't have to pay extra for my tethering with Rogers, I don't see why its naive to think this would be the same. Definitely optimistic though.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

slicecom said:


> I don't have to pay extra for my tethering with Rogers, I don't see why its naive to think this would be the same. Definitely optimistic though.


You're also limited on what you can tether it to... No point in them offering iPad data plans if you can just hot spot your iPhone.....


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

That's assuming everyone with an iPad also has an iPhone with 1gb+ data plan though.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

That's also assuming everybody has a 3G iPad...


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

mikef said:


> That's also assuming everybody has a 3G iPad...


No it's not. If they have the 3G iPad they could already swap their sim in from their iPhone 4. This would be useful mostly for people who have a Wifi iPad and an iPhone with a data plan.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

slicecom said:


> No it's not. If they have the 3G iPad they could already swap their sim in from their iPhone 4. This would be useful mostly for people who have a Wifi iPad and an iPhone with a data plan.


I don't think that works. Have you tried it? I don't think you can get on the Rogers network that way. As I understand its a different sim card.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I don't think that works. Have you tried it? I don't think you can get on the Rogers network that way. As I understand its a different sim card.


Yes, it works. My boss does this all the time with his 3G iPad (and a Rogers iPhone 4 sim card). My iPad is Wifi so I can't.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> i doubt we will see a 4.3 release its more likely a iOS 5.0 release either with the next iPad or iPhone.


4.3 beta 1 has been made available to developers.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Android 2.2 has a wifi hotspot mode (although a bit shoddy, my computer has trouble connecting to it sometimes) with all Canadian carriers (on compatible phones) so I don't see why Apple wouldn't integrate it.


Is it at any additional cost or special packages?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Atroz said:


> Is it at any additional cost or special packages?


It's only available on Verizon right now (actually orders open on Feb. 7 so not really available yet) and is included in the data plan pricing. What other carriers will do is anyone's guess.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Macified said:


> It's only available on Verizon right now (actually orders open on Feb. 7 so not really available yet) and is included in the data plan pricing. What other carriers will do is anyone's guess.


I was asking specifically about the Android 2.2 having it with all Canadian carriers as in my quoted part. 

If it's free on Android on Canadian carriers than it should also be for iPhone.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

thedarkhorse said:


> That's assuming everyone with an iPad also has an iPhone with 1gb+ data plan though.


Remember this is Rogers we are talking about. Nickel and diming customers forever. 

Do I think everyone with an iPad has an iPhone? Absolutely not. Do I think a fair percentage do? Absolutely. Of the 9 people I know who have iPads all but one also has an iPhone. 6 of them also have wifi only iPads and their phones jailbroken to serve as a mobile hotspot with MyWi. Rogers won't miss any opportunity to make a buck. Why would I buy a 3G iPad and pay for another data plan with Rogers if I can now do it hassle free?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

slicecom said:


> I don't have to pay extra for my tethering with Rogers, I don't see why its naive to think this would be the same. Definitely optimistic though.


Personal Hotspot (what they're now calling all the combined tethering options) is working fine on Rogers for me.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Reports are also coming in that it's working on Fido, it would seem that as it is essentially treated as another way to tether if you can tether via usb or bluetooth now, you will be able to do it via wi-fi as of iOS 4.3  This is HUGE for those of us that have WiFi iPads and iPhones.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I can confirm that personal hotspot via WiFi is working on Fido for me.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Works for me on Fido, my Wifi iPad just got a whole lot better.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I will be more than happy to be wrong on this, but do you think the line "Tethering - $0.00" on our bills is there for no reason? I have a feeling that 4.3, once it officially drops, will usher in new charges for this extra. I would even be willing to pay, up to $10 for this. But my guess will be $20 a month. 

Put it this way, once 4.3 drops, and if this remains free, Rogers/Fido/Bellus can kiss all their iPad revenue goodbye. They gotta make up for that somehow.

Again, I would be more than happy to be wrong here, but does anyone think they are going to have our best interests at heart?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

milhaus said:


> Put it this way, once 4.3 drops, and if this remains free, Rogers/Fido/Bellus can kiss all their iPad revenue goodbye. They gotta make up for that somehow.


While some revenue might be lost, not every iPad owner has an iPhone. And not every iPad out there is 3G.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

mikef said:


> While some revenue might be lost, not every iPad owner has an iPhone. And not every iPad out there is 3G.


The only reason I "jailbroke" my iPhone 4 is because I wanted MyWi for creating a wifi node. If Apple allows me to do this I will no longer use jailbreak.

I think this is positive and that I'm not the only one in this position.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I totally agree. I would jailbreak my iPhone 4 only for this reason. I haven't but if Telus doesn't offer this capability for free, I might just do that.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul82 said:


> Reports are also coming in that it's working on Fido, it would seem that as it is essentially treated as another way to tether if you can tether via usb or bluetooth now, you will be able to do it via wi-fi as of iOS 4.3  This is HUGE for those of us that have WiFi iPads and iPhones.



Encouraging but recall that tethering also worked for all until the iOS version came out of beta form to full released version. Then the carrier activation requirement and the data plan limits came into effect.

I feel so cynical in my comments on this thread but I think I will wait until Rogers states an official stance on this option before getting too excited.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm optimistic from the way it is implemented in iOS it is just another method to tether... (it replaces the old tethering menus and includes USB and Bluetooth tethering) Now maybe they will decide to try to charge for all tethering but I think the customer outrage at this would stop them... I think this is about apple renaming tethering to something the average Joe will understand... Along with adding wifi of course.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

MomentsofSanity said:


> I feel so cynical in my comments on this thread but I think I will wait until Rogers states an official stance on this option before getting too excited.


I totally agree. Cell companies have never done their customers any favours and probably are not about to just because Apple adds a feature.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

jimbotelecom said:


> The only reason I "jailbroke" my iPhone 4 is because I wanted MyWi for creating a wifi node. If Apple allows me to do this I will no longer use jailbreak.


As I've stated before, if your iPhone is a "mission critical" device, jailbreak your iPad instead, and use the $5 iTether to allow bluetooth tethering between iPad and iPhone (versus $20 for MyWi). Of course, we're still waiting for a reliable untethered JB for 4.2. 

My concern is that the inclusion of this feature - Mobile Hotspot - in iOS4.3 will force Rogers/Fido/Bell's hand: they won't be able to look the other way any more, and will begin to charge for the feature - tethering itself ... As mentioned above, Tethering is already a line item in the Rogers bill.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Verizon is now reportedly going to be charging $20 a month for use of the personal WiFi hotspot..... My pessimism grows...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I still say data is data if I'm paying for 6gb then I should be able to use that however I like. It's not as if they are losing money at the rates they charge for data overages. And tethering is about the only way anyone on a 6gb plan is going to go over...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

milhaus said:


> I will be more than happy to be wrong on this, but do you think the line "Tethering - $0.00" on our bills is there for no reason? I have a feeling that 4.3, once it officially drops, will usher in new charges for this extra. I would even be willing to pay, up to $10 for this. But my guess will be $20 a month.
> 
> Put it this way, once 4.3 drops, and if this remains free, Rogers/Fido/Bellus can kiss all their iPad revenue goodbye. They gotta make up for that somehow.
> 
> Again, I would be more than happy to be wrong here, but does anyone think they are going to have our best interests at heart?


Remember that the two Steves Jobs and Wozniak got their start by creating devices that would scam the phone companies and let people call long distance for free.


----------

